

Is Bitcoin Free Speech? - RougeFemme
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2014/02/bitcoin_as_free_speech_regulating_cryptocurrency_has_ramifications_for_democracy.html

======
rtpg
This article tries way too hard to act like Schrem's indictment is an attack
on the Bitcoin system itself.

If you look at the complaint
([http://www.justice.gov/usao/nys/pressreleases/January14/Schr...](http://www.justice.gov/usao/nys/pressreleases/January14/SchremFaiellaChargesPR/Faiella,%20Robert%20M.%20and%20Charlie%20Shrem%20Complaint.pdf))
most of it is spent explaining Liberty Reserve's system, but then goes into
great detail showing how Schrem conspired to launder money for BTCKing, with
e-mails and everything.

Money laundering is money laundering, and here it was obviously done in a very
willing way, and is a very specific case. I doubt this could be used to any
real effect in other spaces.

------
eli_gottlieb
Just a scary thought that occurred to me: creating an equation between
excludable internet property and free-as-in-freedom speech is going to _wreak
flaming hell_ on any notion of free culture.

